# Zweihandverriegelung in Micro/Win V4.05 CPU226



## Mecha02 (12 März 2007)

Hallo,
habe folgendes Problem;
Zur Sicherheit soll eine Glocke mittels zwei Taster (re+li gleich gedrückt)nach unten bewegt werden. Im Falle des Verriegelns der Taster darf die Glocke nicht runter.
Habe dazu folgendes simples Programm:

NW1:
LD E0.0
EU
LD E0.0
ED
LD E0.1
ED
OLD
NOT
U M0.1
OLD
= M0.1

NW2:
LD E0.1
EU
LD E0.0
ED
LD E0.1
ED
OLD
NOT
U M0.2
OLD
= M0.2

NW3:
LD M0.1
U  M0.2
=  A0.0

Hatte jemand schon die Problematik und kann mir evtl. tipps geben?
Gibt es dabei bestimmte Vorschriften, die unbedingt realisiert werden müssen, zB Drahtbruch=Öffnerkontakt, Vorrangig Rücksetzen Merker o.Ä.

In Step7 gibt es eine elegantere Lösung, allerdings wird dort ein Impuls verwendet, der mir in Microwin V4 fehlt. Ich weiß zwar wie ich mir einen basteln kann, bekomme diesen aber nicht implementiert, da ich nur die zwei Taster habe.


----------



## sps-concept (12 März 2007)

*2-Hand*

Hallo,

für mich klingt das nach einer Sicherheitsfunktion. Ist das ein "offener" Arbeitsbereich? Dann 2-Hand-Start ja, aber mit Sicherheitsschaltgerät. Und in der Software dann das Schaltgerät auswerten.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Mecha02 (12 März 2007)

Was verstehst du unter "offenem" Arbeitsbereich?
Die Glocke ist nochmals mit einem Käfig (4 Sensoren, jeweils 2 unten,oben) gesichert, der den Programmablauf sofort unterbricht, sollte eine Hand dazwischen sein. Das 2-Hand-Gerät sollte eingespart werden, da ich davon zwei benötigen würde. Die Anlage hat zwei Glocken, die parallel laufen.


----------



## sps-concept (12 März 2007)

*2-Hand*

na ein offener Arbeitsbereich ist einer wo man zb ne Hand reinstecken kann so wies wahrscheinlich bei dir der Fall ist. Schön und gut mit dem Käfig. Und worauf wirkt der? Trotzdem fehlt einem die Zeit vom Loslassen des 2-Hand-Start bis zur Stillsetzung. Ein 2-Hand-Start ist auch normalerweise in einem entsprechenden Abstand zur gefährdenden Bewegung montiert. Das bringt einem dann die Zeit. Aber der Käfig ist nur die absolute Notbremse.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Mecha02 (12 März 2007)

Also der Bediener kann keine Hand dazwischen stecken, von einer dritten Person, die da zwar nichts verloren hat..., würde aber auch der Kopf drunter passen 
Beim Loslassen eines der taster würde die Glocke sofort stehen bleiben, Bremse zieht an! Ebenfalls bei dem Käfig,sobald ein Sensor Aktiv=Bremse.
Ist es allgemein unüblich Sicherheitsaspekte über die SPS zu realisieren?


----------



## zotos (12 März 2007)

Mecha02 schrieb:


> ...
> Ist es allgemein unüblich Sicherheitsaspekte über die SPS zu realisieren?




Es ist allgemein üblich Sicherheitseinrichtungen wie Not-Aus, Zweihand, Schutztüren, etc. über die Hardware zu lösen. Meist kommen dafür spezielle Geräte dafür zum Einsatz z.B. von Fa. Pilz.
Die SPS wird da aber auch meist mit einbezogen damit das Programm eben auch weis was los ist.


----------



## sps-concept (12 März 2007)

*Käfig*

worauf wirkt denn der Käfig? Auch nur SPS?


----------



## afk (12 März 2007)

Mecha02 schrieb:


> Ist es allgemein unüblich Sicherheitsaspekte über die SPS zu realisieren?


Mit 'ner normalen SPS ist es nicht nur unüblich, sondern gar nicht zulässig. Früher war's mal so, daß in der Maschinenrichtlinie (oder in den verbundenen Normen) Sicherheitseinrichtungen "kontaktbehaftet" sein mußten. Mittlerweile sind meines Wissens sogenannte "Safety"-Steuerungen dafür auch zugelassen, die werden dann aber soweit ich das weiß zusätzlich zur normalen Steuerung eingesetzt, und übernehmen die Funktion der sonst üblichen Sicherheitseinrichtungen (Not-Aus-Modul, Zweihand-Relais, usw.).


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (12 März 2007)

Mecha02 schrieb:


> Ist es allgemein unüblich Sicherheitsaspekte über die SPS zu realisieren?


 
diese frage ist nicht dein ernst?
das ist ein fake!

NEIN - KEINE SICHERHEITSFUNKTIONEN ÜBER DIE SPS!
(ausnahme: spezielle Sicherheits SPS)

Es gibt auch bei dir und deiner Glocke keine Ausnahme.
Und es ist SCHEISSEGAL was dieses Zweihandgerät kostet!
Leute die in der Sicherheitstechnik ein "Einspaarpotential" sehen gehören in den Knast - oder am besten gleich auf den Stuhl...

Wieso kann eine dritte Person den Kopf reinhalten, aber den Bediehner nichteinmal einen Finger? Sag jetz blos nicht: "weil der Bediehner beide Hände auf den Tastern hat die ich mit der SPS Abfrage..." - sonst tick ich aus!

und bitte sag mir das du an einem Schulprojekt oder sowas übst...


Zweihandrelais fragen ab ob beide Tasten innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit (weiß nicht genau wie die Zeit ist, aber ich behaupte deutlich unter 1s) gedrückt werden. Ist die Zeit zwischen den Betätigungen zu lange kann man darauf schliessen das ein Taster gebrückt wurde.


sps würde etwa so aussehen:

u Taster_1
un freigabe_out
l s5t#500ms
se t1

u taster_2
un freigabe_out
l s5t#500ms
se t2

u taster_1
u taster_2
un t1
un t2
= freigabe_out


mfg
markus


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> d
> Und es ist SCHEISSEGAL was dieses Zweihandgerät kostet!
> Leute die in der Sicherheitstechnik ein "Einspaarpotential" sehen gehören in den Kanst - oder am besten gleich auf den Stuhl...
> 
> ...


*
Super !

100% ACK.*


----------



## Sockenralf (12 März 2007)

Hallo,

was mir ein wenig Sorgen macht ist, daß der Mecha02 wohl schon zugesagt hat, daß das mit der SPS geht.

*tststststs*

Irgendwie fehlt´s da wohl noch am Verständniss und am Verantwortungsbewußtsein

@ Markus:
Die Zweihand-Relais von Pilz wollen die beiden Taster innerhalb von 0,5s haben

MfG


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 März 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was mir ein wenig Sorgen macht ist, daß der Mecha02 wohl schon zugesagt hat, daß das mit der SPS geht.
> 
> *tststststs*



Geht auch, mit ner F-SPS.

Für das Geld bekommt er aber ca. 1000 2-Hand Geräte...


----------



## Mecha02 (12 März 2007)

Ich danke erstmal allen für die schnelle Hilfe, besonders Markus. 
Dies 





> NEIN - KEINE SICHERHEITSFUNKTIONEN ÜBER DIE SPS!


 hat mich am meisten überzeugt. Ganz geheuer war es mir nicht, ehrlich gesagt.
...und nein es ist kein Schulprojekt, aber mein Erstes. 
Übrigens die Lösung hab ich aus den Schulzeiten und dem Buch "Automatisieren mit SPS -Theorie und Praxis" von Wellenreuther und Zastrow, Seite 100! Da wird aber FC23 eingebunden oder einfacher ein Impuls mit beiden Tastern erzeugt usw, was ich beides mit Microwin nicht habe, genausowenig wie Erfahrung mit S7-200 Reihe.
Deswegen wollte ich bloß wissen ob es realisierbar ist  
Auf jeden Fall werden die Zweihandgeräte jetzt eingebaut!
Die Beiträge dürften auch mein Chef überzeugen.
Danke nochmal.


----------



## Nais (30 März 2007)

> Die Beiträge dürften auch mein Chef überzeugen.


...lass Dir bei Sicherheitsaspekten an Maschinen und Anlagen niemals von Deinem Chef reinreden, bei Unfällen stehst Du als Fachmann allein für die Einhaltung der Vorschriften gerade. Schlimmstenfalls brauchst Du Dir für ein paar Jahre keine Gedanken um Unterkunft und Verpflegung machen.

Uwe


----------

